# Pending execution of the founder of the Crips street gang



## syscom3 (Nov 18, 2005)

The execution of Stanley "Tookie" Williams is near. He has asked for clemency from Gov Arnold to spare his life. This charachter was one of the founders of the Crips street gang.

In response for his request for mercy, the Los Angeles District Attorney has sent their comments to Arnie telling him to execute the bastard.

Attached is their full report. Its a summary of the crime, and why he should be held accountable. Part of it descibes the crime scene in gruesome detail. It's revolting what he did, but it is part of the record.

http://da.co.la.ca.us/pdf/swilliams.pdf

Since he seems to be incapable of admitting his involvment in the crimes, nor apologizing to the victims, I say this asshole deserves to die.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 18, 2005)

I hope he suffers!!!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 18, 2005)

Fry the bastard!
(or rather, inject him.  )


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Fry the bastard!
> (or rather, inject him.  )


That would be more suitable for him. He should die!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 18, 2005)

Unfortunately, the electric chair isn't used as much anymore. I think five or six states still use it, but California isn't one of them. Too bad.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 18, 2005)

He will be injected.

Although I think since he used a firearm in the commision of his crimes, he should be sent to the firing squad.

The best thing about the gas chamber was it made the murderer suffer a bit, just like their victims


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 18, 2005)

From what I gather, the chair wasn't exactly quick and painless either.


----------



## Erich (Nov 18, 2005)

I was thinking more like 'burning at the stake', slow and over easy please........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 18, 2005)

It's scum like him that has ruined Southern California....

I moved there in the mid 1970s. Things were relatively safe, a few bad areas, but a pretty mellow place. By 1980 the gangs have gotten so out of control that it seemed there would be problems in the best parts of town.

Every time I go back I see graffiti infested streets, a sign that these scumbags roam around like stray rats.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 19, 2005)

He should be hung, drawn and quartered. And what's that, a black racist? Never.


----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

I have always thought the US idea of holding someone for a period of time before execution to be very good as further evidence may come to light that will prove the accused not guilty but having read the PDF from the DA this slug is guilty as shit and deserves a long drop with a short rope.
I was very pissed off when the UK abolished the death penalty I still believe it is a correct sentence for some crimes. I also believe it has a deterrent effect on some people. However if it is to act as a deterrent it should not be a lethal injection the deterrent factor only works if the possible perpetrator has in the back of there mind that if they are caught there execution will not be a clean simple one but crude IE a piece of rope put round your neck then dropping through a trap door or a few thousand volts frying you.
Obviously some nutters will not be put off committing murder what ever the consequences but why should society have to foot the bill to keep them for donkeys years in a prison they relinquished any rights when they committed the crime. and for me the victims deserve at least the right of revenge.
This vile turd of a man should be removed from society and I hope he suffers a fraction of what he made his victims and there families suffer.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

He needs to die the most horrible death in my opinion. Its street thugs like this that make out streets so unbearable to live on. The thing that I hate the most about it is these damn rap and hip hop artists that glorify the gang and thug life in there songs and then our youth listen to it and want to be just like them. Be Crips and Bloods. All gang members should be shot!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2005)

Every Liberal Celeb and one of his homies, Snoop Dog are trying to save his pathetic ass. I just saw on the news one community activists in South Central LA (Heavy Gang Territory) says executing his is sending the wrong message - WHAT A FREAKING BONE HEAD! The area is a mess, during the LA riots these dumbasses burnt down their own neighborhood, what you're seeing is the scum bread out of this environment. I could legitimately accept poor people and will always be willing to help them, but many folks from this place are just human waste attempting to parasite off anyone they could get their sucker on!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Agreed FBJ!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

Kill 'em all! And anyone related to them ... and their pets.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

Agreed except for the pets. If they are cool pets give to me.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

Okay...I'll just call off the airstrike on the pets.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2005)

Even the pit bulls? That seems to be the pet o choce there....


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

F*ckin' hell, I'm working on a budget here. I don't know if I can afford 'smart bombs' for just the pitbulls.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2005)

YOU DON'T NEED SMART BOMBS TO KILL DUMB BASTARDS!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

But ...I'm not allowed to indiscriminately kill them all ...I've got to save the pets, except the Pitbulls, Adler said.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2005)

Adler wants to start a "Pit bull petting zoo" for some of the more "difficult" children....


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

You twisted sod. I like it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

That would be fun!


----------



## Blackwatch (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a better idea:

find a old barn that needs burned down...in that barn find a post that is still standing....take a wood spliting steel wedge and sledge hammer and start a split into the post, leaving the wedge in about 3-4 inches....tie a string around the head of this gutless wonders wang, pull the string through so the head is in, and knock out the wedge....supply a old dull knife and set fire to the barn....don't forget to take a good tool like the wedge and sledge hammer though....

The SOB is in prison for armed robbery and killing a young man that was a new store clerk just out of the US Army.....let him burn....


----------



## evangilder (Nov 22, 2005)

He also killed a family that ran a hotel. The nutjob Tony Mohammed said on talk radio the other day the Tookie had been "redempted". Gee, nothing like a literate and articulate supporter! 

There is a lot of hubbub about this guy and I don't know why. He is nothing better than a 2 bit thug that should be executed post haste with extreme prejudice.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 22, 2005)

Here's what Gov. Arnold should do for this guy!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 22, 2005)

hehe Yep!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ive always thought that murderers should be forced to look at the pics of their victims every single day of their lives. Remind them of why they are in jail.

And that also goes for the judges. When the condemned mans lawyers appear for appeals, photo's of the victims are displayed in front of the judge, to remind him of the shattered lives involved.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

Blackwatch said:


> I have a better idea:
> 
> find a old barn that needs burned down...in that barn find a post that is still standing....take a wood spliting steel wedge and sledge hammer and start a split into the post, leaving the wedge in about 3-4 inches....tie a string around the head of this gutless wonders wang, pull the string through so the head is in, and knock out the wedge....supply a old dull knife and set fire to the barn....don't forget to take a good tool like the wedge and sledge hammer though....



That is what I always thought the punishment should be for rapists, especially child rapists.


----------



## Maestro (Nov 23, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That is what I always thought the punishment should be for rapists, especially child rapists.



Nah... I have a better idea for them :

Hang them by the balls/dick until they/it snatch away. Then fill his asshole with C-4 and make it explode.

BOOM ! Game Over.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

Another interesting approach.


----------

